# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Flaschen-Pfand Kontra Menschenrecht?!

## Siamfan

> Das Recht auf Zugang zu sauberem Wasser ist am 28. Juli 2010 von der Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nationen als Menschenrecht anerkannt worden.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recht_...auberem_Wasser


Aber wie alles, ist auch das relativ!  :: 



> Im Gegensatz zu Resolutionen des UN-Sicherheitsrates[4] sind solche der Vollversammlung rechtlich nicht verbindlich.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recht_...tlicher_Status

----------


## Siamfan

Wenn es sauberes Trinkwasser nur noch in Pfandflaschen gibt, wird dadurch das Grundrecht ausgehebelt?

Was soll der Pfand ueberhaupt!?
Bei den PET-Flaschen werden nur etwa 20 % der neuen Flaschen aus alten Flaschen hergestellt.


Bei 25 Eurocent pro Literflasche, wird das auch richtig teuer!
Das waeren etwa 8 TB/Fl!!
Bei 3 Flaschen pro Tag waeren das immerhin  bei einer 4-koepfigen Familie rund 1.000TB/Monat.

Aber es ist auch Abfall!
Bei den Einkaufstueten macht man ein riesiges Theater.

Angeblich braucht jheder 7 Tueten pro Tag, was ich fuer eine Luege halte. Das sind hoechstens 7 Tueten pro Haushalt.

Aber dann sind es auch 12-15 PET-Flaschen am Tag und daraus kann man geschaetzt etwa 100 Hemdchentueten machen.

Es werden keine Kostenrechnung veroeffentlicht, keine Oeko- Bilanzen, ..... warum wohl?!

Rechnet man da das Mehrwegsystem gegen, wird das immer wirtschaftlicher.

----------


## Siamfan

Die in dem Gestell (siehe letzter Beitrag),  ist meine Lebensflasche,  so wie bei der "Lebenseinkaufstüte"!
Wir sind 4 Personen und haben vier von diesen Flaschen. 

Über dem Gestell steht ein Glaskrug mit Trinkwasser (auch für Kaffeewasser,  um Medizin zu nehmen,  ...)


Im Kühlschrank stehen nochmal zwei Glaskrüge mit kaltem Trinkwasser. 

Im meinem Arbeitszimmer habe ich nochmal zwei Glaskrüge mit Trinkwasser. 
Wir brauchen keine kleinen PET-Flaschen

----------


## rampo

Wir Trinken Wasser , von Brunnen und das schon 17 Jahre .

Mach mir da keinen Kopf .

----------


## Siamfan

> Wir Trinken Wasser , von Brunnen und das schon 17 Jahre .
> 
> Mach mir da keinen Kopf .


Ich habe lange Zeit auf eine  Insel gelebt, wo ich Wasser aus Baechen getrunken habe!
Natuerlich hat da keiner obendrueber gewohnt (nur Natur).
Mein Großvater hatte auch noch einen Trinkwasserbrunnen (mit Handpumpe)! 


Das ist für Städter und da auch alte Menschen ideal!
Für 10bis 20TB wird die Flasche geliefert.
Würden man sich in TH mit EinLiterflaschen versorge,  wären das 170.000.000.000 Flaschen im Jahr! 
Damit kann man rund 670.000Fußballplätze bedecken.

----------


## Siamfan

> Das ist für Städter und da auch alte Menschen ideal!
> Für 10bis 20TB wird die Flasche geliefert.
> Würden man sich in TH mit EinLiterflaschen versorge,  wären das 170.000.000.000 Flaschen im Jahr! 
> Damit kann man rund 670.000Fußballplätze bedecken.


Man darf die 'Alten', vor allen in den Staedten nicht vergessen!!!
DIE brauchen auch irgendwoher sauberes Trinkwasser!

So ein Geraet ist natuerlich fast schon Luxus!
"Kochendes" Wasser, kaltes Wasser, Eiswuerfel, ....
DAS muss nicht jeder haben.
Aber es gibt auch ganz einfache Halter.

Bei einer Einzelperson sollte so eine Flasche bis zu 7 Tage halten.
Also wird sie alle 5 Tage ausgewechselt!
DAS macht der Lieferant fuer 20 TB/ Flasche (also etwa 120 TB/Monat).

*UND kein Abfall!* 

Wenn noch ein Rest Wasser in der alten Flasche drin ist, giesst der Angestellte des Lieferanten damit die Blumen!
Wichtig ist, unsere 'Alten' haben immer Trinkwasser und der Muell wird reduziert.   :: 
Wenn der Staat solche einfachen Halterungen (nicht Bild oben) bereitstellt, kann die Tesabaan die an die Wand duebeln.

Vielleicht finden sich ja auch Reiche, die bessere Geraete *spenden*!?

----------


## Siamfan

Bei einem Preis von 65TB für 12*0,6l Flaschen muß pro Kopf etwa 1.000TB pro Monat ausgegeben werden,  um den Wasserbedarf zu decken.
Mit den 19-l-Flaschen, sind das nur 110TB/Monat.

Also fast 1.000% mehr und beim Müll noch schlimmer!

Der Preis oben war aber auch noch das preisgünstige "Lotus-Tesco"Wasser.
Ich kann grundsätzlich nicht verstehen,  wieso der Staat TH zuläßt,  Ausländer machen mit Thai-Wasser Geschäfte. 

Bei Gold hat man wohl einen Riegel vorgeschoben!?

Bei Trinkwasser aber immerhin um rinrn möglichem Umsatz von bis zu 1.000 mrd TB/a!!!

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe mir extra eine Flasche Wasser gekauft,  um nichts Falsches zu schreiben. 


Die kostet 14 Baht. 
Gibt abet auch welche fpe 20TB.

Die Flasche hat 1,5l.

Also kostet der Liter rund 10TB.

Um den Tagesbedarf zu decken (siehe auch oben) braucht man 30TB.
Oder 
~1.000TB/Monat
Beim 4-Personenhaushalt dann schon 4.000TB.
Bei einem Mindest-Einkommen von 8.000 TB eigentlich nicht zu stemmen. 
Es gibt aber viele,  insbesondere alte, Leute und auch alleinerziehende Mütter,  die haben lange nicht soviel Geld. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere,  bekommt die Mutter nur 600TB Kindergeld und das auch nur die ersten Jahre. 
Das wuerde aber auch in dieser Zeit nicht mal für das Trinkwasser ausreichen. 
Und da ist ein mögliches Pfand noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.

----------


## Siamfan

Die PET-Einwegflasche ist Müll!  
Ein Vielfaches einer Hemdchen-Einkaufstüten.

Die Zahlen mit 6-7 Tüten Pro Tag sind der übliche Historie-Fake. Das kommt höchstens pro Haushalt hin! Und da sind auch Minitüten dabei. 
Drei Liter Trinkwasser braucht aber jeder.

----------


## Enrico

Generell sollte man nach und nach von Plastik Abstand nehmen, daran beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. Ob nun harmlose rumfliegende Tüte oder gefährliche Flasche. Ich denke darauf kann man sich einigen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Generell sollte man nach und nach von Plastik Abstand nehmen, daran beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. Ob nun harmlose rumfliegende Tüte oder gefährliche Flasche. Ich denke darauf kann man sich einigen.


Nein! Ganz sicher nicht!

Es gab eine Steinzeit, Bronzezeit, Eisenzeit, ... und heute sind wir in der Plastikzeit und in der sind wir schon lange angekommen und leben darin.

Plastik ist nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Nicht nur Verpackungsmaterial ist aus Plastik!

Immer mehr im Haushalt, im Auto in der Kleidung, im Buero, ....... ist aus Plastik.

Hier mein Schubladenschrank, der nach 15 Jahren total zerbroeselt nur noch Abfall war.

Oder mein Moped-Dach, das nach zwei Jahren in der Sonne zu Abfall wurde.


Was verhindert werden muss, ist das die Leute unkontrolliert Plastik wegwerfen, in die Natur, ins Meer oder in deinen Garten! 

Gibt es also eine geordnete (getrennte) Sammlung, ist der Hausmuell eigentlich nur noch ein "kleines" Problem! 

Dazu muesste aber auch der Gewerbe- und Industrie-Muell *ERFASST* sein!

Die Erfassung ist in *D*ACH und immer mehr auch in Europa sichergestellt und somit wird auch das Meiste kontrolliert eingesammelt, verwertet und deponiert!

*Aber davon ist TH soweit entfernt, wie die Sonne von der Erde!
*
TH hat KEINEN Ueberblick, was fuer Abfallmengen erzeugt werden!!!!

Aber TH steht in Verdacht, einer der groessten Verschmutzer der Meere und Erzeuger von Mikroplastik zu sein.

Ich halte deswegen das Verbot der Hemdchentueten in TH (das gar kein Verbot ist) fuer reine Augenwischerei!




> In Deutschland gibt es bislang keine gesetzliche Regelung. Bei den Lebensmittelketten kosteten Kunststofftragetaschen zwischen 0,10 Euro und 0,30 Euro. In Bekleidungsgeschäften wird die Ware an der Kasse häufig in Plastiktüten mit Werbeaufdruck verpackt. Im Lebensmitteleinzelhandel werden Plastiktüten als so genannte „Hemdchenbeutel“ oder -„tüten“ auch zum Abpacken lose präsentierten Obsts und Gemüses sowie zur Verpackung lose verkaufter Backwaren (dort zunehmend durch Papiertüten ersetzt) angeboten.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasti...te#Deutschland







> Pro Jahr und Kopf wurden 2010 in Deutschland statistisch 64 Einkaufstüten erzeugt und verwendet.[14] Der durchschnittliche Verbrauch mit 76 Tüten pro Einwohner und Jahr lag 2014 deutlich unter dem EU-weiten Durchschnitt von 198 Plastiktüten. 2015 wurde der aktuelle Verbrauch von Plastiktüten pro Kopf und Jahr in Deutschland mit 71 angegeben.[26] Durch das Verbot der kostenlose Abgabe sank der Verbrauch von größeren Plastiktüten innerhalb eines Jahres von 45 (2016) auf 29 (2017) Stück; im gleichen Zeitraum stieg der Verbrauch der nach wie vor kostenlosen, dünneren Obsttüten von 36 auf 39 Stück.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasti...BCte#Verbrauch


Hier werden also wieder vorsaetzlich faule Bananen mit wurmstichiger Ananas  verglichen!!!
In Supermaerkten und im Einzelhandel wurden in TH doch nur noch diese Hemdchentueten ausgegeben, die in D zunehmen, statt abnehmen und in TH will man sie verbieten!

Aber wo sollen denn da in TH die ~7 Tueten pro Kopf und Tag (2.500/a) herkommen?

Rechenfehler oder Luege??
Niemand hat jemals vorgelegt, wie diese Zahl zustande kam.

Fakt bleibt aber, wer sein Trinkwasserbedarf mit PET-Literflaschen deckt, braucht mindestens 3 Flaschen pro Tag oder 1.100 Flaschen im Jahr. Bei rund 80 mio Bewohnern sind das 88.000.000.000 Flaschen im Jahr. 

Aber in D werden (s.o.) nur 6.230.000.000 Einkaufstueten verbraucht (+Hemdchentueten).

In TH sollen aber angeblich 180.000.000.000 Einkaufstueten verbraucht werden.





> Papiertüten sind leichter zu entsorgen als Plastiktüten, vor allem, weil Papiertüten leichter verrotten. Außerdem kann das Papierrecycling auf eine ausgereifte Infrastruktur zurückgreifen. Allerdings belastet die Herstellung einer Papiertüte die Umwelt stärker als die Produktion einer Plastiktüte, denn diese verbraucht weniger Wasser, *weniger Rohstoffe und erzeugt weniger Kohlendioxid*. Eine Papiertüte sollte daher *dreimal so oft verwendet werden* wie eine aus Plastik, um diesen Nachteil auszugleichen.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasti..._Plastiktüte?


Eine Papiertuete erzeugt mehr CO2 und von der Energie ist gar nicht die Rede.

Bei einer normalen Einkaufstuete muesste die Papiertuete 3mal so oft verwendet werden.


Bei einer Hemdchentuete dann 30 mal so oft???

Hier gab es beim kleinen Lotus in der Innenstadt am Markt ein paar Tage Papiertueten. Haette ich 100-200 m mehr zu laufen gehabt, waere die Tuete durch das Kondenswasser der Kaltgetraenke vollstaendig durchgeweicht gewesen!

Ich bin Deutscher und werde immer Deutscher bleiben. Es ist aber nicht ok, wenn D zu Lasten von zB TH seinen Abfall oder Luftschadstoffe verringert.
Das sage ich nicht nur weil ich zwei Kinder habe, die Thailaender sind.
Das waere auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn das zu Lasten von Kambodscha oder Vietnam ging!

----------


## Siamfan

Eben wurde im TV ernsthaft vorgeschlagen,  man solle die dünnen Tüten,  die man beim Fischkauf bekommen hat,  soll man auswaschen  ('laang')  und wiederverwerten. 
Eine Ökobilanz würde schon die Bach runtergehen,  wenn man die Belastung durch das Spülwasser berücksichtigen würde. 
Man könnte fast meinen,  man will mit aller Gewalt einen Seuchenausbruch in TH,  damit die Touristen nach Burma und China ausweichen. 
Hygiene  ist in den Tropen um ein Vielfaches wichtige,  als in dem gemäßigten Zonen. Ich denke dort würde bei so einem Virschlag die Gesundheispolizei einschreiten.

----------


## Siamfan

Das sind die alten Flaschen:
Anhang 14700
Gibt es heute noch und die werden fuer 10 Bath in die Wohnung gebracht


Das ist die neue PET-Flasche:
Anhang 14701

In viele Laendern, so auch in TH ist Arsen im Trinkwasser. Wenn es in PET-Flaschen, weissen Glas-Flaschen, ... eine gewisse Zeit in der Sonne steht, wird es um ueber 95% abgebaut.

----------


## Siamfan

Und nun? 


Die grünen PET-Flaschen hat der Wertstoff-Sammler zum Müll and den Straßenrand gestellt!

Nur noch die absolut "weißen" nimmt er mit. 
Und wie lange die noch? 

Auch daraus kann man keine (!!!!) neuen PET-Flaschen machen. 
Oder doch? Grüne kann man vielleicht noch draus machen. 555555

----------

